# 1965 Schwinn Cycle Truck



## cycletruck (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is my 1965 Schwinn Cycle Truck with my bicycle license plate collection


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice one, I told my friend to be on the lookout for one these.

One plate from every state? Theres some room left.


----------



## cycletruck (Mar 30, 2009)

*Wanted bicycle license plates*

I am always looking for more plates


----------



## REC (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool idea...
Very nice Cycle-Truck too.  

REC


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea I like the tags on the basket..great idea


----------



## klunker (Apr 3, 2009)

*Sweeeet Ride*

That is just outstanding in my eye, just a great practical, usable vintage machine.  Hope you reduce the carbon footprint with it occasionally by filling up the basket with groceries!

Cheers
Klunker



cycletruck said:


> Here is my 1965 Schwinn Cycle Truck with my bicycle license plate collection


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 3, 2009)

cool ride  
nice way to show
your tag collection


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 6, 2009)

*HuH???*



klunker said:


> That is just outstanding in my eye, just a great practical, usable vintage machine.  Hope you reduce the carbon footprint with it occasionally by filling up the basket with groceries!
> 
> Cheers
> Klunker




Do they sell carbon fibre at Food For Less??? 

Nice Damb BIKE!


----------

